# [Feature Request] Remove Ansel?



## amihail1 (Feb 20, 2020)

Is it possible to add a feature to remove this? The old way to remove it is gone in the DCH/Microsoft Store version of the app as I can't find the Ansel folder where it should be anymore.


----------



## StefanM (Feb 20, 2020)

c:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Ansel\NvCameraConfiguration.exe

Tick "disable"


----------



## amihail1 (Feb 20, 2020)

As I said, it's not there in the Microsoft Store version of the app/drivers. :/


----------



## StefanM (Feb 20, 2020)

Sorry, i overlooked DCH
Try to find it with_ 
dir "c:\Program Files\WindowsApps\NVIDIA*"_
Windows might refuse access to some files and folders though.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2020)

Uninstall whatever driver you have, then use NVCleanstall to install without Ansel?


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 20, 2020)

Get the hell out of that DCH bullshit anyway, its utter crap.


----------



## amihail1 (Feb 20, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Uninstall whatever driver you have, then use NVCleanstall to install without Ansel?


I'm not seeing the no Ansel button. :/

For some reason even NVCleaninstall is recommending DCH, both automatically and manually.


----------



## StefanM (Feb 21, 2020)

Judging from new article by NVIDIA, you have to create the folder by yourself. Then you can delete it again. Or just do nothing 






						My Game Ready Driver no longer has "Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Ansel" folder. Where do I put my ReShade filters or get access to NvCameraConfiguration tool? | NVIDIA
					






					nvidia.custhelp.com
				




                Updated 02/20/2020 04:59 PM

                My Game Ready Driver no longer has "Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Ansel" folder. Where do I put my ReShade filters or get access to NvCameraConfiguration tool?

Your PC has a DCH Display Driver. To add ReShade filters to Ansel or Freestyle, create this folder directory, ""Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Ansel\Custom," and add your .FX files in that folder. You can download NvCameraConfiguration tool here.

NvCameraConfiguration.exe


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2020)

amihail1 said:


> I'm not seeing the no Ansel button. :/


Confirmed, looks like they moved Ansel into the Display Driver package. Doesn't seem to be easy to remove.

For the time being your best option is to just use the non-DCH driver, which still have Ansel separate.



amihail1 said:


> For some reason even NVCleaninstall is recommending DCH, both automatically and manually.


Because you have DCH installed currently. Uninstall it and see if you can install non-DCH now


----------



## amihail1 (Feb 21, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Because you have DCH installed currently. Uninstall it and see if you can install non-DCH now



Gotcha! Cheers guys.


----------



## pf100 (Oct 30, 2021)

Since the nvidia driver is DCH only now and C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Ansel\NvCameraConfiguration.exe doesn't exist anymore:

*To disable ansel:*

find folder
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx\NvCamera

in admin cmd console:

```
NvCameraEnable.exe off
```


----------



## pf100 (Mar 8, 2022)

Recently a new folder containing ansel is being used
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispig.inf_amd64_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*To disable nvidia ansel* (can't uninstall, only deactivate):

find folder
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx\NvCamera
or
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispig.inf_amd64_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx\NvCamera

in admin cmd console: 

```
NvCameraEnable.exe off
```


----------



## pf100 (Apr 4, 2022)

I wrote a batch file to turn off Ansel.
Save this file as disable_ansel.cmd and run it on your boot drive:


```
@echo off
cd %systemroot%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository
for /f "delims=" %%a in ('dir /b nv_dispi*') do set AnselFolder=%%a
cd %AnselFolder%\NvCamera
NvCameraEnable.exe off
if errorlevel 1 (echo Ansel not disabled. Make sure you're running this from your boot drive) else (echo Ansel disabled)
echo Press any key to exit...
pause > nul
exit
```

*How it works:
It changes to whichever one of these folders exist:
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx\NvCamera
or
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispig.inf_amd64_xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx\NvCamera
and runs the command "NvCameraEnable.exe off"
Works at least since the nvidia driver went "DCH only" with 496.76 and tested on current 512.15


----------



## pf100 (Nov 26, 2022)

Here's the updated version to turn off ansel. They changed the folder ansel is in.


```
@echo off
cd %systemroot%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository
for /f "delims=" %%a in ('dir /b nvdd*') do set AnselFolder=%%a
cd %AnselFolder%\NvCamera
NvCameraEnable.exe off
if errorlevel 1 (echo Ansel not disabled) else (echo Ansel disabled)
echo Press any key to exit...
pause > nul
exit
```


----------



## voltronXX (Dec 3, 2022)

Sorry for the noob question...but could anyone briefly explain what pf100 mean's by "Save this file as disable_ansel.cmd and run it on your boot drive:"? 

I tried copying that into notepad and saved/named the file as described on the C: drive, but I don't think that's right.


----------



## pf100 (Dec 3, 2022)

voltronXX said:


> Sorry for the noob question...but could anyone briefly explain what pf100 mean's by "Save this file as disable_ansel.cmd and run it on your boot drive:"?
> 
> I tried copying that into notepad and saved/named the file as described on the C: drive, but I don't think that's right.


Notepad defaults to saving files as ".txt" so if you don't watch what you're doing it'll save the file as "disable_ansel.cmd.txt" and it won't run.
It doesn't matter what you name it as long as the file name extension is ".cmd"


----------



## thewan (Dec 3, 2022)

voltronXX said:


> Sorry for the noob question...but could anyone briefly explain what pf100 mean's by "Save this file as disable_ansel.cmd and run it on your boot drive:"?
> 
> I tried copying that into notepad and saved/named the file as described on the C: drive, but I don't think that's right.


Yes you are doing the right thing. Make sure you saved as a cmd file by setting the "Save as type" to All files, or by renaming and deleting the .txt part leaving .cmd.

Imo, pf100 you should put the instructions as "the drive where Windows is installed". This is less confusing. Also, it is rare, but your boot drive can be a different drive from the drive you install Windows on thanks to UEFI.

Also why isnt this a part of NVCleaninstall yet? You can make NVCleaninstall to detect where Windows is installed, and run the batch file based on that. It will be more user friendly for ppl like the above to just tick a box instead of copy pasting cmd files.


----------



## voltronXX (Dec 3, 2022)

pf100 said:


> Notepad defaults to saving files as ".txt" so if you don't watch what you're doing it'll save the file as "disable_ansel.cmd.txt" and it won't run.
> It doesn't matter what you name it as long as the file name extension is ".cmd"


Ah, much appreciated guys! I was able to get it saved correctly as a windows command script; its not directly saved to the C: drive as my PC wouldn't let me do that for some reason...but I've got it located as such: ThisPC>Windows(C>NewFolder>disable_ansel

From there, was I supposed to double click to run it, or leave it alone and it just does it just do its thing? Because, I did double click it, and when the cmd prompt popped up it says:


----------



## pf100 (Dec 3, 2022)

thewan said:


> Imo, pf100 you should put the instructions as "the drive where Windows is installed". This is less confusing. Also, it is rare, but your boot drive can be a different drive from the drive you install Windows on thanks to UEFI.


Good idea, except I can't edit my post.


thewan said:


> Also why isnt this a part of NVCleaninstall yet? You can make NVCleaninstall to detect where Windows is installed, and run the batch file based on that. It will be more user friendly for ppl like the above to just tick a box instead of copy pasting cmd files.


I'm just some random guy and I just threw this batch file together real quick. If it was going to be a part of nvcleanstall it would have to be modified by me or someone else to be more able to withstand folder changes because nvidia changed the folder that ansel was in since I originally wrote it, so I had to edit it for the change. I could fix it so it would work no matter how many times nvidia changes the ansel folder but I'd have to put some time into it which I would if anyone cared enough for it to be officially a part of nvcleanstall.



voltronXX said:


> Ah, much appreciated guys! I was able to get it saved correctly as a windows command script; its not directly saved to the C: drive as my PC wouldn't let me do that for some reason...but I've got it located as such: ThisPC>Windows(C>NewFolder>disable_ansel
> 
> From there, was I supposed to double click to run it, or leave it alone and it just does it just do its thing? Because, I did double click it, and when the cmd prompt popped up it says:View attachment 272918


See, that's the thing. Nvidia keeps changing the folder ansel is in. This only works with the last 2 driver versions and I haven't installed the one released a day or two ago so they may have changed the folder again. Give me a day or two and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## voltronXX (Dec 4, 2022)

pf100 said:


> Good idea, except I can't edit my post.
> 
> I'm just some random guy and I just threw this batch file together real quick. If it was going to be a part of nvcleanstall it would have to be modified by me or someone else to be more able to withstand folder changes because nvidia changed the folder that ansel was in since I originally wrote it, so I had to edit it for the change. I could fix it so it would work no matter how many times nvidia changes the ansel folder but I'd have to put some time into it which I would if anyone cared enough for it to be officially a part of nvcleanstall.
> 
> ...


This is the new folder location which contains NvCamera>NvCameraEnable as of the most recent Nvidia driver update: 

nvmdi.inf_amd64_6692a0f51b62daa3

Just taking a shot in the dark, but would altering your batch file from ('dir /b nvdd*') to ('dir /b nvmdi*) do the trick?


----------



## pf100 (Dec 4, 2022)

voltronXX said:


> This is the new folder location which contains NvCamera>NvCameraEnable as of the most recent Nvidia driver update:
> 
> nvmdi.inf_amd64_6692a0f51b62daa3
> 
> Just taking a shot in the dark, but would altering your batch file from ('dir /b nvdd*') to ('dir /b nvmdi*) do the trick?


Yes, that would fix the batch file until nvidia changes the folder again next week or whenever. When I first made the batch file I didn't know that nvidia changes the folder NvCameraEnable.exe is in every 5 minutes. I can fix it so it'll always work, I just haven't had time but I'll try to get to it soon.


----------



## pf100 (Dec 9, 2022)

Here's the updated new and improved version of the "disable_ansel.cmd" batch file to turn off Ansel.

Paste this code into notepad > put file name as "disable_ansel.cmd" (or whatever you want to name it as long as the extension is ".cmd") > "Save as type" "All files (*.*)".
Double check that the file has an extension of ".cmd" at the end and not ".txt" or it won't run. If you have file name extensions hidden in File Explorer (they're hidden by default) it won't show the extension.

No matter what drive you run it from, it changes to the drive that windows is installed on and then switches to the "\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository" folder.
Then it looks for "NvCameraEnable.exe" no matter what subfolder it's in and then runs "NvCameraEnable.exe off" and tells you whether Ansel was actually turned off or not.
This should always work forever no matter what since any folder nvidia moves Ansel to in future driver updates (and they definitely will) should always be in a subfolder of "\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository".

*disable_ansel.cmd*

```
@echo off
:disable nvidia ansel - version 2
cd /d %systemroot%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository
for /f "delims=" %%a in ('dir /s /b NvCameraEnable.exe') do set "ansel=%%a"
%ansel% off
if errorlevel 1 (echo Ansel not disabled) else (echo Ansel disabled)
echo Press any key to exit...
pause > nul
exit
```


----------

